# Speed Can Chasing



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't know if this is easier or harder than shooting one suspended can or several cans in a line but I do know that it's more fun than either. I started with a can about 10' in front of me and chased it as far as I could in 30 seconds.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I think that would be a fun event at the big shoot. Limit the number of shots and measure the distance. You would not only need to be a good shot but luck would play a roll in the bounce.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Can races to the finish line! Fun.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

We had a team event at the Summer Nats that was foam ball racing. Same concept, teams of three, two teams at a time and three balls per team. It was a riot! I'm going to have a similar event at the MWST.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

that is so cool my friend..looks like great fun...yean in the dirt there I could hardly see the can...

great shooting my friend...you got the magic in that shooter....rub some of of that magic my way...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome!!!!!

Very nice shooting!!!

One of my favourite variations is: poke a hole in the can, tie a strong piece of line or string (about 50cm), bring a long piece of iron, those ones that help to fix tents to the ground. Stick the iron into the ground and tie the string to the iron. Watch the can bouncing around!! Lots of fun!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Can chasing! It really never gets old. Especially when you get to steal shots away from friends. I'm certainly no speed shooter though.

Nice vid MJ.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like you were having a lot of fun!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shooting you really had that can on the run!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

treefork said:


> Can races to the finish line! Fun.


That would be very fun! .... since I load slower than dial up I would cheat and use huge ammo hoping to get good distance!


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

"Stealing shots" that's logo96's specalty!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Very nice shooting !!


----------

